# Spectraply Blanks 20 for $10 incl shipping



## TonyL (Jul 14, 2016)

I have only turned these twice and I liked them. I saw this on a FB post and it looks like a good deal. 20 for $10 shipped...I can always use them as fancy shims LOL.

Anyway, here is the link. I never ordered from these guys before today, so I have no experience with them. Caveat Emptor, I guess.

https://www.cwp-usa.com/collections/clearance-rack


----------



## lhowell (Jul 14, 2016)

I saw this too and took a gamble and placed an order. To my knowledge Cousineau makes a lot of spectra-ply gun stocks so I am assuming pen blanks are a great way to get rid of scraps for them and still make money. I'll update once I receive the blanks.


----------



## hcpens (Jul 14, 2016)

Same here, will update when received.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 14, 2016)

Just placed an order. Thanks!


----------



## mecompco (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks for the link! Never turned these before, but for a tenner, will give them a shot.


----------



## DigBaddy72 (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm not really a fan of the spectraply blanks for pens.  I have turned 13 pens using these blanks and only 5 were sellable.  I found that, like plywood, there are voids and gaps between the plys.  This could have been a bad batch of blanks, but it was enough to turn me off of these.  The bottle stopper spectraply on the other hand have been solid for me.

Of course, this is just my opinion.


----------



## MTViper (Jul 14, 2016)

I've been turning Spectaply for several years, everything from pens to peppermills to small bowls and a host of other things.  I love it.  If you haven't tried it, this offer is a really good deal.  If you like it, they have a recurring offer of a medium mailing box of pen blanks (they say 114 of them) for $59.  If you can catch them at a time they're offering free shipping this is a really good deal.  I've never found a void in any of the ones I've turned.  

Some of the blanks in the last box I ordered are their new product Dymalux, their new product.  Plies are finer and the resin shines when turned.  They advertised that you don't even need to put polish on it after sanding to 12K with MM.  I took them at their word and they are right.  Just sanding leaves a smooth, warm matte finish.  I'm a fan.


----------



## WWorkman (Jul 14, 2016)

I jumped on the wagon and ordered some as well, at 50 cents per blank it seems like a good deal.


----------



## socdad (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks Tony for the info, just placed an order ...


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 14, 2016)

I jumped on it.  That's cheap.


----------



## larryc (Jul 14, 2016)

Blanks! Did someone say blanks? I'm in for a box!


----------



## Turned Around (Jul 14, 2016)

i was on the fence, but I saw they were 3/4" blanks and free shipping. so I grabbed a couple boxes.

thanks for the heads up


----------



## WIDirt (Jul 14, 2016)

I took a chance also. I've been wanting to try Spectraply, and, SWMBO couldn't say "No" to 50 cents a blank.....


----------



## lhowell (Jul 14, 2016)

MTViper said:


> I've been turning Spectaply for several years, everything from pens to peppermills to small bowls and a host of other things.  I love it.  If you haven't tried it, this offer is a really good deal.  If you like it, they have a recurring offer of a medium mailing box of pen blanks (they say 114 of them) for $59.  If you can catch them at a time they're offering free shipping this is a really good deal.  I've never found a void in any of the ones I've turned.
> 
> Some of the blanks in the last box I ordered are their new product Dymalux, their new product.  Plies are finer and the resin shines when turned.  They advertised that you don't even need to put polish on it after sanding to 12K with MM.  I took them at their word and they are right.  Just sanding leaves a smooth, warm matte finish.  I'm a fan.



I would ASSUME that these are good blanks as these are the scraps from their gun stock making process and their finished gunstocks are absolutely beautiful! I can't wait to see these finished up! Thanks for the info on the bottle stopper blanks, people go crazy over the spectra ply bottle stoppers!


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 14, 2016)

I just looked at their address - they're only 46 miles from my house! Ha! Small world!


----------



## Sataro (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks for the link Tony! Just placed an order today try these out.


----------



## Turned Around (Jul 14, 2016)

pianomanpj said:


> I just looked at their address - they're only 46 miles from my house! Ha! Small world!


 
then you might luck out on shipping if you get the big box of blanks. they might let you pick them up at the facility. I've been able to do that with a few things I buy for the pens that typically just ships boxes. whatever saves money


----------



## keithncsu (Jul 14, 2016)

Just purchased a box as well!  Anxiously waiting to see what I get!


----------



## TonyL (Jul 14, 2016)

I am glad that I posted it. I thought many would have seen it on FB. Let's hope they are decent.


----------



## MikeO (Jul 14, 2016)

Thank you for posting this. $10 is a good enough to take a chance on a material that is new to me!


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jul 14, 2016)

Got my order in as well!  Great deal


----------



## tomtedesco (Jul 14, 2016)

I am going to try a box.


----------



## KenV (Jul 14, 2016)

Have been turning spectraply for a number of years.  Works for knitting  needles down to about 3 mm diameter and 8 inches long.   Pens are a piece of cake with really sharp tooling.  That means a fresh carbide edge if you use carbide.  Take your time and do not try to hog off wood.

Cactus Juice makes it more solid


----------



## Pat Keefe (Jul 14, 2016)

Well, no good for those outside of the Us, shipping starts at $212 for a small parcel. I think not!


----------



## hcpens (Jul 14, 2016)

I think TonyL is getting some kick back on all of these orders.:biggrin:

I have voids and cracks in a loot of my recycled blacks, but that is what CA and sawdust is for. After all are we not looking for custom one of a kind items?:cowboy:


----------



## Rounder (Jul 14, 2016)

I am trying a set.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 14, 2016)

hcpens said:


> _I think TonyL is getting some kick back on all of these orders.:biggrin:_/quote]
> 
> 
> I am not, but wish I asked for one...at least a free box. I know you are teasing.
> ...


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 14, 2016)

TonyL said:


> hcpens said:
> 
> 
> > _I think TonyL is getting some kick back on all of these orders.:biggrin:_/quote]
> ...


----------



## TonyL (Jul 14, 2016)

*My Cousin Vinny*

How is this for my cousin Vinny? Tony, just turned 16. 37 years ago, almost to the day. Dated Lori for 9 years, married now for 29.


----------



## Edgar (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks Tony - I just ordered a couple of boxes.


----------



## mecompco (Jul 14, 2016)

pianomanpj said:


> I just looked at their address - they're only 46 miles from my house! Ha! Small world!



Haha--just a few miles up the road from me. Actually my gunsmith friend was telling me about the place, I just never got around to going up there. Think I'll hope on the bike and have a spin up. He said one might be able to get some freebies. :biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Jul 14, 2016)

Fine looking couple of 'yoots.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 14, 2016)

I used the spectraply pepper mill blanks for the past several years... they are great to turn and finish... I've sold all of my mills and only have a couple pairs of glasses on spectraply stems.  

Tony, don't worry about ordering from them... they are good people.


----------



## Loucurr (Jul 14, 2016)

Ordered some myself...they definitely saw a spike in sales today.  Thanks Tony, they should give you a commission.


----------



## Brian G (Jul 14, 2016)

That's a great deal, thanks for posting it.  I placed an order.

Regrettably, pens made from this material will not qualify for the 2016 Summer Extravaganza Pretty Wood Pen Contest. :laugh:


----------



## ssalvage (Jul 14, 2016)

I jumped in for a box as well. 

Since the blanks were so cheap, I also sprung for the FedEx First Overnight shipping for only $144.84.  :laugh::laugh:


----------



## mecompco (Jul 14, 2016)

ssalvage said:


> I jumped in for a box as well.
> 
> Since the blanks were so cheap, I also sprung for the FedEx First Overnight shipping for only $144.84.  :laugh::laugh:



Gee, I'd swing up there (20 miles from me), get them, and Overnight them to you for only half that! :biggrin:


----------



## DigBaddy72 (Jul 15, 2016)

I pulled the trigger on a box.  Regardless of my past experiences of void filled blanks, $10 is too good a deal to pass up!


----------



## Davidh14 (Jul 15, 2016)

Got me a couple boxes. Thanks for the info!


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 15, 2016)

mecompco said:


> pianomanpj said:
> 
> 
> > I just looked at their address - they're only 46 miles from my house! Ha! Small world!
> ...



Dang... if I still had my bike I'd join you. But not on a day like today - hot and humid!


----------



## WWorkman (Jul 20, 2016)

I was curious to see if anyone had received their spectra ply blanks. I ordered on the 14th and they had not shipped yet as of today. I contacted them and they told me they would be shipping out this PM.


----------



## eharri446 (Jul 20, 2016)

If you sign up with them to receive email updates, you will receive a coupon for 25% off your next purchase.

Also, has anyone received any shipping feedback from them yet?


----------



## TonyL (Jul 20, 2016)

I did not receive mine, but I thought I read (or dreamt  ) , it would take 5 or 6 days to receive. Thanks for calling.


----------



## keithncsu (Jul 20, 2016)

I received an order confirmation the day I placed my order (7/14) and then received a sales order on Saturday (7/16).  Not sure what that was for.  I emailed this morning as I assumed they shipped Saturday.  Got a response a few minutes ago and the lady said she has 45 emails asking about order status.  She told me that the majority of orders would be shipping today and tomorrow.  It's kind of like waiting for Christmas morning...


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 20, 2016)

keithncsu said:


> I received an order confirmation the day I placed my order (7/14) and then received a sales order on Saturday (7/16).  Not sure what that was for.  I emailed this morning as I assumed they shipped Saturday.  Got a response a few minutes ago and the lady said she has 45 emails asking about order status.  She told me that the majority of orders would be shipping today and tomorrow.  It's kind of like waiting for Christmas morning...



If they would just ship in a timely manner she could have avoided all the emails.


----------



## Brian G (Jul 20, 2016)

I speculate they underestimated the popularity of the bargain,  were slammed with orders, and  are busy packing and sending in the order they were received.  Hard for me to muster any kind of annoyance when I wasn't planning on buying absent the attractive price.


----------



## mecompco (Jul 20, 2016)

They are 19.8 miles away from me. I've yet to see a package. Had I realized prior to ordering, I would have just taken a ride up.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 20, 2016)

mecompco said:


> They are 19.8 miles away from me. I've yet to see a package. Had I realized prior to ordering, I would have just taken a ride up.



Haven't gotten mine yet either, Mike. I'm 45 miles away - shouldn't take twice as long. :tongue:


----------



## Herb G (Jul 20, 2016)

I think I'll hold off on buying any of these & see when you guys actually get them.
The thing about Mom & Pop companies is they (usually) think they can put their customers off until they feel like actually doing what they say they will do.
I tend to avoid those companies like the plague.

That's why they don't stay in business very long.
Granted, there are extenuating circumstances sometimes, but more often not.
This should not be construed as a blanket statement against or for any companies out there. It has been my experience this is the case is all.


----------



## KCW (Jul 20, 2016)

Herb G said:


> I think I'll hold off on buying any of these & see when you guys actually get them.
> The thing about Mom & Pop companies is they (usually) think they can put their customers off until they feel like actually doing what they say they will do.
> I tend to avoid those companies like the plague.
> 
> ...



This is an interesting statement, since the numerous people here that sell their pens, would be considered "mom & pop" businesses.  I'm not putting your statement down, just an interesting outlook, is all.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 20, 2016)

there have been a few people on FB that have started to get them and they look like a very good selection. That is what concerned me. I believe also they got hit with an unexpected amount of buyers and not only one box but multiple boxes for that price. After I get mine I am planing to take another look at these because I would like to make a basket or two from them. A platter or bowl would also be an option. Open your minds to other possible uses. I have used this material for my desk watches which I have shown here many times. 

As far as Mom and Pop, heck I am a Mom and Pop seller too. :biggrin:


----------



## Herb G (Jul 20, 2016)

There's quite a difference between you guys & the general population at large.
Quite a difference. I didn't mean for anyone to take my comment personally.


----------



## beck3906 (Jul 20, 2016)

I often have colors bleed between layers when using CA.  Any thoughts on preventing this?

Just asking before I order more


----------



## mecompco (Jul 20, 2016)

Herb G said:


> I think I'll hold off on buying any of these & see when you guys actually get them.
> The thing about Mom & Pop companies is they (usually) think they can put their customers off until they feel like actually doing what they say they will do.
> I tend to avoid those companies like the plague.
> 
> ...



I don't know that they are "Mom and Pop". According to my gunsmith friend, they make most of the rifle stocks out there in this type of material. I think he said that they supply Ruger, and possible others. I will take a ride up at some point and check them out.


----------



## Herb G (Jul 20, 2016)

Maybe try using accelerator between coats of CA?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 20, 2016)

eharri446 said:


> If you sign up with them to receive email updates, you will receive a coupon for 25% off your next purchase.
> 
> Also, has anyone received any shipping feedback from them yet?





TonyL said:


> I did not receive mine, but I thought I read (or dreamt  ) , it would take 5 or 6 days to receive. Thanks for calling.



I've been buying from Spectraply since before they relocated to Maine...three or four years or maybe more by now... they are a little slow shipping, but they also often make up the product after purchase... I bought some panels from them and they had to make the panels before shipping because of the special colors... it's been a while, but seems like it took a couple of weeks to receive.... and they may not have anticipated the response to their special and have to make up the boxes... they're good people and everyone will get their orders.


----------



## mecompco (Jul 20, 2016)

TellicoTurning said:


> I've been buying from Spectraply since before they relocated to Maine...three or four years or maybe more by now... they are a little slow shipping, but they also often make up the product after purchase... I bought some panels from them and they had to make the panels before shipping because of the special colors... it's been a while, but seems like it took a couple of weeks to receive.... and they may not have anticipated the response to their special and have to make up the boxes... they're good people and everyone will get their orders.



Good to know. One wonders why they moved to North Anson? I actually lived there for a few years as a child. It's pretty much in the middle of nowhere. It is sort of good ride up the Kennebec--I remember watching the log drives there back in the day.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 20, 2016)

beck3906 said:


> I often have colors bleed between layers when using CA.  Any thoughts on preventing this?
> 
> Just asking before I order more




Seal the blank before you use the CA use a spray shellac (dewaxed)  or spray poly or lacquer instead of CA.


----------



## Brian G (Jul 20, 2016)

I haven't finished many of these, but I think what looks like color bleed is end grain fuzz of the ply.  I get this with colored veneers in segmenting, sometimes.  The shinier the finish, the more it looks like bleed.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 20, 2016)

Thought i would show another use for that type of wood. I buy them in different thicknesses. Have used the red white and blue, brown, grey, red and green, blue. Want to try some light green and yellow for baskets. Not sure why I have not thought of that before. 

The black and green watch bands are spectraply. When the light hits them at different angles it gives a different look.


----------



## Magicbob (Jul 21, 2016)

got mine in the mail yesterday, they look good.
Cut, drilled and glued an orange and black on a tube for the new motorcycle kit from Berea. I'll post pick when it's done.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 21, 2016)

Ordered a few sheets today with the 25% coupon. Hope they do come in a timely manner. They do say 2 to 4 weeks. Hope it is not that long. If they work out for what I want to try I will order other colors and will contact to see if I can make some sort of a deal.


----------



## beck3906 (Jul 22, 2016)

Seems they may have pulled this offer from their site.  I just tried going there and received a 404-Page not found error.


----------



## gt64155 (Jul 22, 2016)

I also got the 404-Page not found.  I sent an email to the company and they responded that the sale ended on Wednesday.  Anyone have a few blanks that they would sell to me?

Bill Thompson


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 22, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Ordered a few sheets today with the 25% coupon. Hope they do come in a timely manner. They do say 2 to 4 weeks. Hope it is not that long. If they work out for what I want to try I will order other colors and will contact to see if I can make some sort of a deal.



I hope they are as fast as they indicated. On 7/20 I ordered 4 sheets of Dandelion spectraply. On 7/22 I forgot to tell them I wanted 2 sheets with the green as the top layer and 2 sheets as the yellow as the top layer. That night they emailed me back stating they already started my order and could not change it but in the future for custom orders let them know on the order sheet. Now either that is fast service or I have been duped. Says that it takes 2 to 4 weeks for sheet goods. Will have to see how this plays out.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jul 22, 2016)

Bill,
I'll gladly share some of mine. I've got pen blanks and stopper blanks coming so let me know what you are interested in. I'll be at Scout camp with my son until Wednesday of next week and it may be a week or two until I get my packages from them.

Doug


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jul 22, 2016)

FYI, they do have a large box with 114 pen blanks for $59. Just look at the stopper blank package and choose the pen blank option....


----------



## WWorkman (Jul 25, 2016)

I just wanted to Update that I received my box of blanks from Cousineau today and I am pleased with the variety.


View in Gallery


----------



## keithncsu (Jul 25, 2016)

I received notification that mine had shipped.  When I pulled the tracking it shows that they should deliver today.  I'll see what my box has when I get home!


----------



## Sataro (Jul 25, 2016)

My box is out for UPS delivery today. Looking forward to the delivery.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 25, 2016)

Got mine Saturday.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 25, 2016)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Got mine Saturday.



Me, too. A great variety just like Dan's.


----------



## WIDirt (Jul 25, 2016)

Got mine Saturday. Have to admit, I was beginning to think they had forgotten me. My wife says they are all the same! Actually, out of 40 blanks, only 6 had duplicates, so I am quite happy!

Woohoo!


----------



## Rounder (Jul 25, 2016)

Got mine today. Great 20 blank assortment.


----------



## mecompco (Jul 25, 2016)

Got mine as well. A nice assortment--was kinda hoping for one of the black and orange ones as shown above. Will have to take a run up there and see if I can't pick and choose some.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## hcpens (Jul 25, 2016)

Got mine today, great value for what I got, will see how they turn, may stabilize it first.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 25, 2016)

Got all 5 of mine also. Need to experiment with them a bit to see what other projects I can come up with. As I posted in the other thread. Now that all are starting to get them I expect to see many different pens and a few other projects. Just do not sit on them now. Lets see what you got. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/show-us-your-spectraply-pens-other-projects-141951/


----------



## GDGeorge (Jul 25, 2016)

Where are the two yoots?


----------



## tomtedesco (Jul 25, 2016)

Got my box today, granddaughter claimed the pink blank for a pen.  Will let her help make her own pen.  Thanks Tony.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Jul 25, 2016)

I looked at the site and it says they sold 50,000 pen blanks in a week. No wonder they're behind. Said they was trying hard to have them all shipped by 7/27


----------



## Monty (Jul 26, 2016)

liljohn1368 said:


> I looked at the site and it says they sold 50,000 pen blanks in a week. No wonder they're behind. Said they was trying hard to have them all shipped by 7/27


That's over 2500 boxes of 20.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 27, 2016)

Monty said:


> liljohn1368 said:
> 
> 
> > I looked at the site and it says they sold 50,000 pen blanks in a week. No wonder they're behind. Said they was trying hard to have them all shipped by 7/27
> ...




That is a lot of pen blanks. I bet they were surprised. Still not seeing all those pens yet.


----------



## Monty (Jul 28, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Monty said:
> 
> 
> > liljohn1368 said:
> ...


Just received an email yesterday that mine were being shipped.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 28, 2016)

I got my box full of goodies last weekend. Very colorful!


----------



## lhowell (Jul 28, 2016)

Received mine this past weekend and they appear to be good quality. Great variety in colors they sent too! Already have a red, white, and blue picked out for a bolt action bullet pen!


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 28, 2016)

Two years ago when we started the Blind turning project, we were given a LFR box of spectraply pen blanks in dozens of different colors.  We have about 20 of them left.  They are great for beginners because they are fully stabilized.  I even glued four of them together to make a blank big enough to make wine bottle stoppers.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Jul 28, 2016)

I got an email that mine has shipped.  According to the tracking number it should be here sat.   :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Monty (Jul 28, 2016)

Mine arrived today.


----------



## RKB (Jul 28, 2016)

*Question about blanks?*

Darn it, missed this sale, but I'll keep watching for the next one.
Question:  Were the blanks you received "stabilized"? PLMK
Thanks
Rod


----------



## TonyL (Jul 28, 2016)

Mine were not; nor have I ever seen stabilized ones.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 28, 2016)

These are basically layered woods that are dyed. Maybe an aspen or maybe a pine. They are glued under pressure and being solid woods for layers there are no voids. These do not need to be stabilized. Now with the porous end grain finishing may take some finicky coats depending what you use. They are light weight which is a plus when making larger pens.

The other blanks that you maybe talking about was dymondwood. Those blanks were immersed in an acrylic resin which made them great for no finish needed. Just sand and polish. If you want to say they were stabilized then feel free to do so. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 29, 2016)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbIe5FIDBsg


----------



## eharri446 (Jul 29, 2016)

I got my two boxes on Wednesday. I open one and the colors looked like a color spectrum. I will be turning one of them tomorrow to see how they look when finished.

I would like to Thanks TonyL for posting the information on this special offer. Just wished that I would have ordered more bixes than the two that I did order.

Can not wait to see the pens that everyone makes with these blanks. Maybe we can get a special thread set up for them to be posted to.


----------



## Michael67 (Jul 29, 2016)

I received my blanks on Wednesday. Ready to give them a try.  I turned one (It must have been the "Dymonwood") about 5 years ago.  I gave it to a co-worker and only a few months later the colors started to fade. He says he likes the pen and keeps using it. Now, I will make him another one that should not fade.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 29, 2016)

You are welcome Elwin. I have enjoyed turning them. Let me know if you want to drive up to Alpharetta and turn some. 

Michael there is a page with pics, but here are some that I turned last week. I already posted these, so I hope am not clogging up the server.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 29, 2016)

Michael67 said:


> I received my blanks on Wednesday. Ready to give them a try.  I turned one (It must have been the "Dymonwood") about 5 years ago.  I gave it to a co-worker and only a few months later the colors started to fade. He says he likes the pen and keeps using it. Now, I will make him another one that should not fade.




Michael, there are or were various forms of colored plywood out there. I doubt the one that you had was Dymondwood and faded because that is some of the harder woods because it is infused with an arylic resin. This form would be more suspect to fading but I have no proof of this. 







eharri446 said:


> I got my two boxes on Wednesday. I open one and the colors looked like a color spectrum. I will be turning one of them tomorrow to see how they look when finished.
> 
> I would like to Thanks TonyL for posting the information on this special offer. Just wished that I would have ordered more bixes than the two that I did order.
> 
> Can not wait to see the pens that everyone makes with these blanks. Maybe we can get a special thread set up for them to be posted to.



I started this thread last week. I am hoping everyone shows us their spectraply pens and other projects. This stuff can be used for many funky looking projects.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/show-us-your-spectraply-pens-other-projects-141951/


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 29, 2016)

RKB said:


> Darn it, missed this sale, but I'll keep watching for the next one.
> Question:  Were the blanks you received "stabilized"? PLMK
> Thanks
> Rod


If you want a box for $10 PM but I'd need shipping.


----------



## KenV (Jul 29, 2016)

RKB said:


> Darn it, missed this sale, but I'll keep watching for the next one.
> Question:  Were the blanks you received "stabilized"? PLMK
> Thanks
> Rod



Rod 

They sell a large flat rate box for about $60 that is listed as holding 119 pieces.

Same page as bottle stoppers, just use the pull down box to select pen blanks.

The challenge is that is a lot of pen blanks.

Not stabilized at that price.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 29, 2016)

Mine arrived but it took two weeks...so if you order be a little patient.  The seem to be a reputable company.


----------



## MikeinSC (Jul 29, 2016)

FedEx brought my blanks in a few days ago. Dropped them right in the shop and bounced. I never saw him behind me.


----------



## WWorkman (Jul 29, 2016)

*First of the batch spectra ply*

Here is a slimline I tried out a spectra ply blank on.


View in Gallery


View in Gallery

I think a good name for it would be watermelon rind.


----------



## Turned Around (Aug 1, 2016)

Still waiting on mine. Ordered quite a while ago. Looked up the tracking number, it said that the package was returned to sender based on an incorrect address. Confirmation was fine, PayPal had the correct address. Apparently their sales order sheet wasn't right. Been emailing them ever couple days now with no reply.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Aug 1, 2016)

Finally got mine Saturday. They look great.


----------

